# I'm tired of re-programing timers



## Grandma M (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had it. Every time the power goes out I need to re-program them....only to have the power go out again two days later. That is the price I have to pay for wanting to live in the country.

Today I did a 'peggy back' with power strips. I prefer to have the timers set so some come on early morning and others come on later and stay on until later. I believe it does help eliminate some of the heat problem building up in a small room. This will have to do until summer.

The small timer of the left is a digital timer which I HATE. It is so difficult to see to reset the little buggers. I have 4 of them and one of these days they will all go.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2008)

HMMMM ...... the digital - which means they have a battery? but no backup? I understand they can be a pain to program but you should have one start & one stop time in a 24 hr. period. 
I've never looked for or used one but they have to have them. The timer for my misting system has one, infact no electricity needed! That's the good part - the bad part is programming each watering time, how long it's on, what days of the week, etc. BUT when they work - ahhh what a convenience!


----------



## Candace (Feb 9, 2008)

There are timers that run on a battery only or have a battery back-up. I know Charley's sells them-though you could probably find them cheaper online or at one of your local hardware stores. Mine are similar to yours and run straight from the electrical outlet, but my power rarely goes out. If I had your situation, I'd probably invest in new ones.


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2008)

Marilyn, have you looked into the Smarthome system? They're a little tricky but run off an interface with your computer and use that software to automate home lighting. Do you have a PC or a MAC? 

Tomorrow, I can help with more info but I have to get going to get back up to our show at the moment. They did solve my timer issue though.


----------

